# Übersicht Sandox MMO's



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Grüße liebe MMO-Fanatiker des Sandbox-Genres,

hier einmal eine Kurzübersicht verfügbarer Sandbox MMO's:

a) Eve Online (SiFi-Genre - P2P - Kostenlose Trial)
b) Darkfall Online (Fanatasy - P2P - Kostenlose Trial)
c) Ultima Online (Fantasy - F2P (Shards)/P2P (offizielle Server) - Freeshardempfehlungen: UOGamers: Hybrid (Klassisches UO) / Divinity (noch klassischeres UO) ) 
d) Star Wars Galaxy (SiFi-Genre - P2P - Kostenlose Trial)
e) Fallen Earth (SiFi-Genre - P2P - Kostenlose Trial)
f) Haven&Hearth (Fanatasy - free)

Was kennt ihr noch? Bitte am besten mit Link.


----------



## Wolfner (21. Mai 2010)

Ultima Online (Fantasy - F2P (Shards)/P2P (offizielle Server) - professionelles Spiel - Freeshardempfehlungen: UOGamers: Hybrid (Klassisches UO) / Divinity (noch klassischeres UO) )


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2010)

Starwars Galaxies (SciFi - gibt eine kostenlose Trial) 

AUch wenn es leider verwässert wurde.


----------



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche den Thread entsprechend aktuell zu halten.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2010)

Fallen Earth koennte man da wohl noch einordnen - als schon erschienenes Sandbox-MMO, in einer nahen Zukunft angesiedelt.

Mortal Online wird demnaechst erscheinen, Earthrise dauert wohl noch etwas.


----------



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Handelt es sich bei Fallen Earth wirklich um ein Sandbox System? Kenne das Spiel nicht. Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Syane (21. Mai 2010)

Haven and Hearth


----------



## Teal (21. Mai 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fallen Earth koennte man da wohl noch einordnen - als schon erschienenes Sandbox-MMO, in einer nahen Zukunft angesiedelt.
> 
> Mortal Online wird demnaechst erscheinen, Earthrise dauert wohl noch etwas.


Auf Earthrise freue ich mich sehr, soll gutes PvP bieten.



Nagroth schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei Fallen Earth wirklich um ein Sandbox System? Kenne das Spiel nicht. Kann das wer bestätigen?


FE ist zwar im Vergleich zur restlichen Sandbox-Konkurenz relativ linear und strukturiert, aber dennoch auf jeden Fall zum Großteil Sandbox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vorschlag für die Liste: Face of Mankind (ist gerade noch in der Beta). Kennt wer Dawntide? Da bin ich vor einiger Zeit mal drüber gestolpert...


----------



## Egooz (21. Mai 2010)

Fallen Earth würde ich schon dazu nehmen. 

Schreib bei deiner Übersicht doch einfach "P2P" und nicht "Kein F2P" und was soll "professionelles Spiel" bedeuten? Soll das einfach heißen, dass es kein Fanprojekt ist oder wie?


----------



## Teal (21. Mai 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Schreib bei deiner Übersicht doch einfach "P2P" und nicht "Kein F2P"* und was soll "professionelles Spiel" bedeuten? Soll das einfach heißen, dass es kein Fanprojekt ist oder wie?*


Kein Indie-Game vielleicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (21. Mai 2010)

Hm, gibts überhaupt noch Indie-Games? 

Ansonsten ne schöne Idee, leider tut sich im Bereich Sandbox ja nicht soooo viel, da dürfte es dann auch nicht so schwer fallen es aktuell zu halten. Müsste dann aber auch irgendwie sticky werden find ich.


----------



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Ja mit professionell wollte ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es sich nicht um das Werk von Studenten handelt. hm, ist vielleicht etwas blöd die Bezeichnung.....


----------



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Haven and Hearth, ist das F2P oder P2P oder gar komplett for free?


----------



## Gromthar (21. Mai 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hm, gibts überhaupt noch Indie-Games?


Auf Mortal Online würde diese Bezeichnung ziemlich treffend sein. Release ist nicht mehr lang hin.


----------



## Nagroth (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, würde schon sagen das MO professionell daher kommt. Eher fällt hier Haven and Hearth unter die Indi-Games.


----------



## Egooz (22. Mai 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Auf Mortal Online würde diese Bezeichnung ziemlich treffend sein. Release ist nicht mehr lang hin.



Mmh ja, hab ich auch dran gedacht...dann würde ich aber auch Fallen Earth dazuzählen. Aber so richtig "Indie" sind beide Spiele dann doch nicht finde ich.

Das mit "professionell" würde ich ganz rauslassen. Einfach Titel, P2P/ F2P, HP, Sprache/ Lokalisation, Genre und eine kleine Einleitung zum Spiel mit abschließendem Screenshot.

Evtl. so:

*Fallen Earth*

Fallen Earth ist ein englischsprachiger P2P-Titel aus dem Hause _Icarus Studios_ welches sich dem Thema Endzeit/ Apokalypse widmet.

*kurzer Überblick vom Spiel*

https://www.fallenearth.com

*Screenshot* 


Das alles würde sich aber nur lohnen wenn aus dem Thread hier ein Sticky werden würde....*zu Teal schiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (23. Mai 2010)

Soviel Infos wollte ich eigentlich nicht aufführen. Zu jedem Spiel ist ja dann der Link, da kann man sich ja dann aufschlauen.


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Mai 2010)

Da hätte ich noch Saga of Ryzom

[font=arial, sans-serif]www.*ryzom*.de/[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Mit einigen Sandbox-Elementen und seit neuestem mit Open-Source Programm-Code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Nagroth (24. Mai 2010)

Was meint der Rest der Community, kann man Ryzom zu den Sandbox MMO's zählen? Kenne ich persönlich leider Null.


----------



## Teal (24. Mai 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Evtl. so:
> 
> ...


Das klingt sinnvoll. Wobei ich es vielleicht sogar noch tabellen-lastiger gestalten würde. Kurz und knapp alle relevanten Fakten posten dann noch die URL zum Spiel samt Screenshot - fertig.


----------



## Nagroth (3. Juni 2010)

So Darkfall ist nun auch kostenlos mit einer Trail versehen!


----------



## Kankuso (3. Juni 2010)

Craft of Gods ist auch noch ein Sandbox-MMO (glaube ich zumindest^^)
Es gibt eine kostenlose Trial (10 Tage)
Mehr Infos gibts unter http://craftofgods.eu/en/ (Die Website gibts leider nur auf russisch, englisch und italenisch. Das Spiel gibts aber auch auf deutsch mit paar übersetzungsfehlern.)

Ein paar Besonderheiten: 
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]* Ihr könnt jedes Tier reiten: Seid Ihr gelangweilt von Pferden? Kein Problem &#8211; schnappt euch einen Bär! Oder einen Skorpion, einen Hirsch, einen Jaguar, einen Wolf, oder was immer euch beliebt![/font][font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]* Werdet zum Halbgott: zeigt eure Fähigkeiten in kämpfen mit euren Feinden, und die Götter werden euch einen Platz an ihrer Seite gewähren!
* Es gibt keine Klassen, nur Talente: Jeder Spieler kann aus 14 Talent-Schulen wählen, jede bietet 15 Kräfte &#8211; es gibt 210 verschiedene Talente, und dieses Mal könnt Ihr völlig frei daraus wählen, wie es euch beliebt.
* Es gibt 8 Berufe: die &#8222;Craft of Gods&#8220; Welt dreht sich nicht nur ums Kämpfen.
* Dies ist das erste MMORPG das auf Slawischer Mythologie basiert.
* Dies ist das erste MMORPG das auf dem selben Server Spieler vereint die PvP und PvE lieben: Ihr könnt euch eure Rasse frei wählen und so spielen wie Ihr es wollt.
* Dies ist eine riesige Welt mit 25 verschiedenen Karten[/font]


----------



## BaddaBumm (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.dawntide.net/ 

@ Teal: Bei Dawntide startet morgen Abend um 22 Uhr für uns übrigens auch die OB.




http://www.perpetuum-online.com/


CB macht auf jeden Fall Spass - OB-Termin gibts aber noch keinen.




http://www.xsyon.com/features

Vorbesteller können schon auf den Server. Offizieller Release ist am 15 August.





http://www.play-eart...howstatic&id=21

Release soll im 3ten Q sein. 




http://www.wurmonline.com/

Schon älter, trotzdem gut.





http://www.fomportal.com/

Auch schon älter, aber leider wenig Spieler - fast zu wenig momentan. 




http://www.forgedbychaos.com/

HP ging erst vor kurzem online. Außer Sandbox nix bekant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> http://www.dawntide.net/
> 
> @ Teal: Bei Dawntide startet morgen Abend um 22 Uhr für uns übrigens auch die OB.


Ich schau auf jeden Fall rein. Client ist schon runtergeladen und wird installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (7. Juni 2010)

Dawntide braucht ja noch einiges an Polishing für eine Open Beta...
Ich glaube momentan ist man wirklich mit Darkfall am besten beraten.


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dawntide braucht ja noch einiges an Polishing für eine Open Beta...
> Ich glaube momentan ist man wirklich mit Darkfall am besten beraten.



Ja natürlich braucht Dawntide noch Zeit bis es released werden kann. Deswegen nennt sich das ganze ja auch Beta...
Im IRC wurde auch gesagt, dass man frühestens in 6 Monaten releasen möchte.

Auch wurde mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass eine open Beta zur Optimierung/Fehlerfindung etc. gedacht ist und nicht zum kostenlos spielen, Spass haben, Rubbelskillung rausfinden und im Forum drüber zu meckern, dass das Spiel noch nicht released werden kann. Das wissen sie selber - deswegen die Beta.

Scheinbar verwechseln das in letzter Zeit einige.

Darkfall ist mittlerweile weiter, stimmt. Liegt aber vieleicht auch daran, dass es schon über 1 Jahr released ist...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Dawntide braucht ja noch einiges an Polishing für eine Open Beta...
> Ich glaube momentan ist man wirklich mit Darkfall am besten beraten.


Ich plänkel ein bisschen in der Open Beta rum. Wirklich spielbar ist das Ganze ja wirklich noch nicht. Daher beteilige ich mich auch soweit mit am Open Beta Test, wie's mir möglich ist.

Muß sagen: Nach anfänglichem Schock, was das schonwieder für ein Versuch ist, muß ich sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin. Das Game macht von den Ideen und bisherigen Umsetzen her einen guten Eindruck und richtet sich an eine breitere Masse an Spieltypen. 
Es ist, wie Darkfall, ein Open World Sandbox Game mit Full Loot. Im Gegensatz zu Darkfall hat es aber viele Safe-Zones und ein "Risk vs Reward"-System, das heißt, dass es die guten Resourcen nur ausserhalb der Safe-Zones geben wird. Es hat aber kein FPS Combat, du hast ein festes Ziel.

Es richtet sich auch stark an Rollenspieler und Crafter. Du kannst allerlei Häuser bauen und frei platzieren, Getreidefarmen, Ställe, ... Anders wie bei Darkfall, wo du nur "Fertighäuser" hast, die du in freie Slots stellst (von denen es kaum noch welche gibt).

Von Darkfall bin ich im Moment - mal wieder - ziemlich enttäuscht. Wenn sich mit den Patches im Juni und der nächsten Expansion nicht wirklich grundlegend was an der Spielmechanik ändert und der Server wieder voller wird, bezweifel ich, dass ich mein Interesse an dem Spiel halten werde.

Und wirklich "weiter" kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen. Im Kern scheint DFO irgendwo immernoch eine bezahlte Beta zu sein. Dafür sind immernoch viel zu wenig Features implementiert, seit der Trial gibt es im PvE wieder ordentliche Desync-Erscheinungen und vom Balancing wollen wir erst garnicht reden.
Man hat als einfacher Spieler nicht wirklich viel zu tun, außer 23/7 in der Clan City zu hocken und sich dem AFK-Macroing von Melee und Magie zu widmen. PvE ist langweilig, PvP ist (für einen Char im Mittelfeld) ziemlich frustrierend und inbalanced. Dazu kommt, dass die Welt extrem leer ist, sodass man kaum Gegner in seiner Liga findet.


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist halt leider eins der Probleme von DF. Die Welt ist einfach fast zu gross für die Spieleranzahl und nochmal frisch anfangen und macroen bis der Arzt kommt wollte ich auch nicht mehr.

Der grösste Kritikpunkt ist und bleibt aber für mich, dass es kein Skillcap gibt. Spezialisierungen hin oder her - Skillcap hätte einfach rein gehört meiner Meinung nach.

Ein anderer ist einfach auch die Com - für die meisten ist es einfach nur eine grosse Arena und alles wird umgerubbelt. Rasse ist sowieso scheiss egal - ist eh jeder Clan ARAC.


Meine grossen Hoffnungen liegen ja jetzt schon knapp 1.5 Jahre auf Earthrise. Mal abwarten wie das wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2010)

Bei DF gibts ein theoretisches Cap von 100 Skillpunkten. Aber du hast recht, es ist schon doof, wenn JEDER 100 Str, 100 Vit, 100 Dex, 100 Int, ... erreichen kann, statt einen Pool von (sagen wir) 400 Punkten zu haben, wo man max. 4 von 6 Stats auf 100 bringen kann.

Auch ist es doof, dass jeder alle Magieschulen lernen und ausmaxen kann. In der Beta gab es noch ein Entweder-Oder-Prinzip: Entweder Feuermagie oder Wassermagie, entweder Arkan oder Necro, ...

Nunja, DF ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig. Die Frage ist, ob es sich solange halten kann, bis es "fertig" ist.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Juni 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Ja natürlich braucht Dawntide noch Zeit bis es released werden kann. Deswegen nennt sich das ganze ja auch Beta...
> Im IRC wurde auch gesagt, dass man frühestens in 6 Monaten releasen möchte.
> 
> Auch wurde mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass eine open Beta zur Optimierung/Fehlerfindung etc. gedacht ist und nicht zum kostenlos spielen, Spass haben, Rubbelskillung rausfinden und im Forum drüber zu meckern, dass das Spiel noch nicht released werden kann. Das wissen sie selber - deswegen die Beta.
> ...




Äh...naja wenn ich da an SWG und seine Closed Beta denke ^^
Vom technischen Status her ist DT momentan aber eher etwa am Beginn einer Closed Beta. Aber im Status einer "normalen" Open Beta (was ja praktisch der Status vor der Retail Version sein soll und in den meisten Spielen zum größten Teil nurmehr für Stresstests herangezogen wird) ist das noch lange nicht. Da muss noch einiges gefeilt werden...
Es scheint einfach alles sehr lückenhaft implementiert zu sein (von allem ein bisschen was, aber nix ganz).

Es wird zwar offenbar modular aufgebaut, aber es sieht so aus als hätte man immer mit etwas neuem angefangen, bevor die alte Arbeit wirklich fertig war.


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei DF gibts ein theoretisches Cap von 100 Skillpunkten. Aber du hast recht, es ist schon doof, wenn JEDER 100 Str, 100 Vit, 100 Dex, 100 Int, ... erreichen kann, statt einen Pool von (sagen wir) 400 Punkten zu haben, wo man max. 4 von 6 Stats auf 100 bringen kann.
> 
> Auch ist es doof, dass jeder alle Magieschulen lernen und ausmaxen kann. In der Beta gab es noch ein Entweder-Oder-Prinzip: Entweder Feuermagie oder Wassermagie, entweder Arkan oder Necro, ...
> 
> Nunja, DF ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig. Die Frage ist, ob es sich solange halten kann, bis es "fertig" ist.




Stärke etc. meinte ich nicht damit.

Ich meinte eben dass jeder alles Magieschulen auf 100 bringen kann, genauso wie sin Meleeskill und craften.



@ Wolfner

Openbeta bedeutet eben nicht, dass es die "fast" releasefertige Version ist - nur weil das bei einigen anderen Titeln der Fall war, muss es hier nicht genauso sein.

Wenn ich mir Threads im Forum durchlese dann ist einfach klar, dass viele einfach nur zum kostenlosen Spielen vorbeigekommen sind (und vieleicht noch um fundierter flamen zu können wie unfertig und mistig das Spiel doch ist) und nicht zum testen - und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Juni 2010)

_*Einige *_andere Titel? ^^
Es war selbst in der Prä-WoW-Ära, wo das Wort Marketing-Beta noch gänzlich unbekannt war so, dass OB Stresstests bedeuteten (deswegen dauerten die meisten ja nicht mehr als 1-2 Wochen). Maximal wars da so, dass Features zwar implementiert (geschrieben) waren, aber noch nicht integriert (also noch nachgepatcht wurden). Hier ist es aber genau umgekehrt. Die Kerle haben ein riesiges System geschrieben, bei dem quasi alles drinnen ist (sogar ein ganz ordentliches Dialogsystem) aber praktisch nix funktioniert so, dass man sagen könnte, das kann man jetzt (vorerst) so lassen. 
Aber das ist ohnehin egal, denn ein Stresstest ist dank der GPU/CPU Probleme noch gar nicht möglich. Alleine die ganzen Abstürze, Ladehänger bei Zonenübergängen, PhysX-Fehler (blank error), CrashDumps und die ganze Geschichte um die Mobile Draw Distance bei GTX Karten aus der 200er Reihe führen so ein Vorhaben Add absurdum.
Und das sind nur die wildesten Fehler die ich in 2-3 Stunden rausgeschrieben hab, von allfälligen Bedienungsmissständen und Clippingbugs red ich da ja gar nicht (und ich meine wirklich derbe Clippingbugs - also keine Bugs an Meshes (Häuser/kleinere Objekte), sondern Fehler in der Geographie, die einen, salopp gesagt, Richtung Erdmittelpunkt schicken). Die sind im Gegensatz zu den Hardwarefehlern nämlich Peanuts. Also eine normale OB ist es auf gar keinen Fall. Egal wie man den Begriff nun Firmenintern auslegen mag.

Die Leute von Dawntide brauchen ganz einfach dringend gratis Tester. Deswegen (und nur deswegen) ist das ganze Ding nun leichter zugänglich und Open...
Schlauer wären im momentanen Zustand nämlich konzentrierte/geschlossene Tests von einer bezahlten QA-Abteilung. Nur für das fehlt bei Indie-Entwicklern einfach die Kohle...


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich glaube das Team von Dawntide besteht aus 16 Leuten. Da kann man gern etwas nachsichtiger sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ja nicht so, dass sie irgendwas von uns verlangen oder unsere Erwartungen erfüllen müssen.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen MMOs hat Dawntide zB keine Pre-Orders vor der OpenBeta verkauft. Das spricht für ein seriöses Unternehmen.

Die OB läuft ja auch erst paar Tage. Erstmal 'n paar Patches abwarten und schauen, wie sich's entwickelt.


----------



## BaddaBumm (9. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> _*Einige *_andere Titel? ^^
> Es war selbst in der Prä-WoW-Ära, wo das Wort Marketing-Beta noch gänzlich unbekannt war so, dass OB Stresstests bedeuteten (deswegen dauerten die meisten ja nicht mehr als 1-2 Wochen). Maximal wars da so, dass Features zwar implementiert (geschrieben) waren, aber noch nicht integriert (also noch nachgepatcht wurden). Hier ist es aber genau umgekehrt. Die Kerle haben ein riesiges System geschrieben, bei dem quasi alles drinnen ist (sogar ein ganz ordentliches Dialogsystem) aber praktisch nix funktioniert so, dass man sagen könnte, das kann man jetzt (vorerst) so lassen.
> Aber das ist ohnehin egal, denn ein Stresstest ist dank der GPU/CPU Probleme noch gar nicht möglich. Alleine die ganzen Abstürze, Ladehänger bei Zonenübergängen, PhysX-Fehler (blank error), CrashDumps und die ganze Geschichte um die Mobile Draw Distance bei GTX Karten aus der 200er Reihe führen so ein Vorhaben Add absurdum.
> Und das sind nur die wildesten Fehler die ich in 2-3 Stunden rausgeschrieben hab, von allfälligen Bedienungsmissständen und Clippingbugs red ich da ja gar nicht (und ich meine wirklich derbe Clippingbugs - also keine Bugs an Meshes (Häuser/kleinere Objekte), sondern Fehler in der Geographie, die einen, salopp gesagt, Richtung Erdmittelpunkt schicken). Die sind im Gegensatz zu den Hardwarefehlern nämlich Peanuts. Also eine normale OB ist es auf gar keinen Fall. Egal wie man den Begriff nun Firmenintern auslegen mag.
> ...



Gut, dann ersetzen wir "einige" durch "viele", wenns dir dann besser gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Probleme die du aufführst hat nicht jeder - ich z.b. auch nicht alle die du hattest.

Meine CPU Auslastung ist dank des Tipps im Forum und der anschließenden Umstellung von 90-95% auf 30-40% gesunken.

Abstürze hatte ich bisher 2 - also nicht wirklich dramatisch in meinem Fall.

Gut wenn ich über die "Rillen" hopse in die nächste Zone brauch ich 2-3 Sekündchen bis der Freeze weg ist.

Blankerror - noch nicht gehört/gehabt.


Desync bei Mobs hab auch nicht mehr seit gestern abend als ich eingeloggt habe - bei Spielern allerdings schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTS 250 nutze ich übrigens.

Was ich allerdings z.b. nicht machen kann ist im Loginscreen in den Settings rumbasteln - da hab ich dann einen instant Dauerfreeze.

Von daher meine Frage: Kann ich ne zweite bzw. dritte Hotbar in den Settings einstellen (ich kanns ja leider nicht nachschauen)?


----------



## Madir (9. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube das Team von Dawntide besteht aus 16 Leuten. Da kann man gern etwas nachsichtiger sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry aber vor einer Open Beta macht man eigentlich eine Closed Beta um die grundlegenden Dinge funktionierend am laufen zu haben. wenn das bei Dawntide der Fall war, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist das Spiel für mich total uninteressant egal wie gut die Konzepte/Ideen sind. Der Grund ist einfach, das Kampfsystem ist der absolute Horror, hab nach 2 Ratten ausgelogt und deinstalliert.

Zu Darkfall kann man sagen das es laut Dev "Ankündigungen" zu Q4 wohl eine generelle Überarbeitung ausgeliefert werden soll, DF 2010 mit prestige Klassen etc. , die wohl sehr unfangreiche Änderungen enthalten wird und quasi ein "neues Spiel" sein soll. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (10. Juni 2010)

Madir schrieb:


> Sorry aber vor einer Open Beta macht man eigentlich eine Closed Beta um die grundlegenden Dinge funktionierend am laufen zu haben. wenn das bei Dawntide der Fall war, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist das Spiel für mich total uninteressant egal wie gut die Konzepte/Ideen sind. Der Grund ist einfach, das Kampfsystem ist der absolute Horror, hab nach 2 Ratten ausgelogt und deinstalliert.
> 
> Zu Darkfall kann man sagen das es laut Dev "Ankündigungen" zu Q4 wohl eine generelle Überarbeitung ausgeliefert werden soll, DF 2010 mit prestige Klassen etc. , die wohl sehr unfangreiche Änderungen enthalten wird und quasi ein "neues Spiel" sein soll. Lassen wir uns überraschen.




Dann hättest du dir zuerst das Forum mal durchlesen sollen (Kampfsystem wird komplet überarbeitet) und/oder mehr wie 2 Ratten hauen sollen (wobei ich noch gar keine Ratten gefunden habe - was nicht heißen soll, dass es keine gibt-, und dir anschließend erst mal Skills kaufen sollen - das ändert nämlich, man glaubt es kaum, was am Kampfsystem).


Darkfall wird meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr grossartig neue Spieler gewinnen, sollte das Skilltempo nicht nochmals deutlich angehoben werden.

Warum?

Nicht viele haben Lust drauf gegen hochexploitete Starterchars (meiner eingeschlossen) ständig die Todesanimation zu bewundern...

AV hätte schon anfangs nach den ganzen Rigorpartys, Bloodwall und Starterwaffen-24/7-AFK-Bindstone-skillen einen kompletten wipe durchziehen müssen.

Klar, wären da vieleicht einige stinkig gewesen, aber als Neueinsteiger hast du wirklich nix zu lachen und selbst wenn du jetzt (mit 6fachem Skilltempo) 24/7 Mobs verdrischt und 2 Tage lang im Browniespot campst dauert es einfach noch zu lange, bis du wirklich im PvP was zu melden hast.

Auch ist es tödlich, dass jeder Magie, Melee, Archery und das (schlechte) crafting maxen kann - zumindest für mein empfinden.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2010)

Madir schrieb:


> Sorry aber vor einer Open Beta macht man eigentlich eine Closed Beta um die grundlegenden Dinge funktionierend am laufen zu haben. wenn das bei Dawntide der Fall war, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist das Spiel für mich total uninteressant egal wie gut die Konzepte/Ideen sind. Der Grund ist einfach, das Kampfsystem ist der absolute Horror, hab nach 2 Ratten ausgelogt und deinstalliert.


Naja, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab da einfach keine Erwartungen, weil ich von dem Spiel am Tag vor der Open Beta gehört und es mir runtergeladen habe.

Solange die kein Geld von mir wollen, damit ich's testen darf, bin ich dem auch völlig offen und unvoreingenommen gegenüber eingestellt.



Madir schrieb:


> Zu Darkfall kann man sagen das es laut Dev "Ankündigungen" zu Q4 wohl eine generelle Überarbeitung ausgeliefert werden soll, DF 2010 mit prestige Klassen etc. , die wohl sehr unfangreiche Änderungen enthalten wird und quasi ein "neues Spiel" sein soll. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


Ja, darauf warten alle ganz gespannt. Aber mit den "Ankündigungen" ists bei AV auch immer so eine Sache. Vor zwei Wochen hat Tasos gesagt, dass es "nächste Woche" (also letzte Woche) einen Patch gibt, der unter anderem die Formel zur Berechnung der HP anpassen soll.
Letzte Woche dann, Freitag spät abends, gab es, nach dickem Drama in Forumfall, dann endlich ein Statement von Tasos: Ja, sorry, unser komischer Streamline Clusterblabla Server macht immernoch Probleme. Blablabla. Daher wird der Patch wohl erst nächste Woche (also diese Woche) kommen. Aber irgendwie so überzeugt davon bin ich auch noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher ja, wir dürfen uns überraschen lassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2010)

Mal ein etwas anderes Sandbox MMO.

http://tale-of-tales.com/TheEndlessForest/


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juni 2010)

Hi ist davon irgendeins in Deutsch?


----------



## Kankuso (14. Juni 2010)

Schau mal den Beitrag am [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] 03 June 2010 - 13:06[/font]


----------



## Madir (16. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ist es geschmackssache, aber bei einer Open Beta habe ich zumindest die Erwartung das das Kampfsystem halbwegs funktioniert und einen Eindruck vom Spiel vermittelt. Der war bei Dawntide einfach absolut negativ für mich, das langweiligste Kampfsystem ever. Aus meiner Sicht Wow Kampfsystem in nem Sandbox Spiel in Zeitlupe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn sie das Kampfsystem nochmal komplett überarbeiten wollen hätten sie das vor der Open Beta machen sollen, eine Closed tuts auch. Ich hab in den letzten 10 Jahren soviele closed und open Betas gespielt das ich mir erlaube vom ersten Eindruck schon abschätzen zu können ob es sich für mich lohnt weiter zu spielen. Gerade bei der Masse der Spiele heutzutage sollte man als Independent Entwickler für einen halbwegs guten ersten Eindruck sorgen.


Zu Darkfall gibt zu sagen das es morgen einen interessanten Patch geben wird http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?t=249828


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2010)

Madir schrieb:


> Zu Darkfall gibt zu sagen das es morgen einen interessanten Patch geben wird http://forums.darkfa...ad.php?t=249828


Yep, den gabs. Ist auch 'n super Patch geworden. Allerdings einen Monat zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (16. Juli 2010)

Hm dies Sandbox mmos hört isch interesant an. 
Könnte mir einer vl einer nen f2p sanbox mmos sagen da ich meist nur p2p gelesen hab ^^.


----------



## Karvon (16. Juli 2010)

eve onlinesw ab einem gewissen stand ingame


----------

